# Recipe For Power Out Of Character Typed Thead!



## YayGollum (Apr 27, 2005)

My Opening Post (it is good and only here to gauge interest before I actually make the R. P. G. thread) --->

At one point well into the Fourth Age, in the southeastern portion of the Misty Mountains, there was a moderately well-off village of Woodmen. It was a quiet, dusty, lightly fortified place. The sentries were typically those of the intelligence level that could happily smile and do their jobs, content with the fact that if a suicidal Orc happened to wander by, they could be praised for killing it and saving their children from its assumed by them to be mindless hatred of everything that moved. 

With the increasingly safer travel conditions due to the human drive to tame every aspect of the world around them, the place had a decent amount of shops offering passable quality products to all travellers. Besides the occassional foreigner, the most commonly found excitement to be had was listening to the tall tales of magical beings sighted by the fortunate hunter. Within this town, there was an inn and pub bearing a sign that very simply proclaimed, "Inn & Pub". That is probably the only thing about this town that concerns your characters. 

If one were to enter the pub at this very moment, that one would be greeted by a young man behind a counter with a disinterested gaze. To an achingly evident wall, a fat Dwarf would be pinning a high-quality piece of paper (obviously not made in this village) with a simple but well made dagger (could have been made anywhere). The Dwarf would then stand in front of the thing, looking critically at it and mumbling something about the lack of style in the handwriting. What is written on it ---> 

"To All Adventurers, Explorers, Fortune-Seekers, Treasure-Hunters, And Conscientious Individuals:

Salutations from the Craftsmen of Trahald's Itinerant Armoury, Apothecary, And Toyshop! We have received Requests from several Famous Dwarven Families to Find and Retrieve Ancient Heirlooms. We seek all Able-bodied, Enthusiastic, Lore-fascinated, and Reliable individuals who are willing to Assist us in our travel to an abandoned Dwarven city, our Gathering of any salvageable Relics, and our eventual Transportation of our finds to the Dwarves in Aglarond. 

Request the location of Trahald from the innkeeper for details."

The Dwarf is just about to take the note back down (probably to rewrite it) when a sharp ---> "Boffin!" makes him stiffen and turn. Down some hall, a black-skinned, pantalooned, and bandana-sporting corsair of Umbar looking guy steps out from a room and continues (he wasn't trying to scare the poor Dwarf, only trying to get his attention), "Are you finished?" After cutting his gaze past the Boffin (the Dwarf) and onto the note ---> "Good job. Leave that one. I don't want to have to get Tolir to write it. The handwriting of a Dwarf reassures our customers that we are quality craftsmen. You really should stop practicing your elf writing. It has no use. We will be out for supper later. Wait here and try to look interesting." 

Boffin was probably looking meekly at his boss's feet as the guy spoke, but as he entered his room again, he'd probably toss a sigh of annoyance out and grab a seat not too far from the sign. The reminder of his upcoming supper lightened his mood enough to allow him to stop worrying about the thick and achingly obviously Dwarven strokes used to make the note and resume practicing his Sindarin, probably. 

Aside from the innkeeper and Boffin, the only other visable types inside would be an older but still sturdy looking bartender, an equally aged waitress (those two are presumably the young dude's parents), and a large, surly, yet gentle looking Woodman hunter talking together at a corner of the bar. The hunter would alternate between fiddling with his bow and nursing his drink. 

He'd be regaling the other two with a tall tale of how he barely survived an encounter with a giant eagle and how pleased he would be if they visited soon to see the size of his new trophy. The exaggeration was probably based on the fact that he was a bit miffed by the travellers' presence and the consequential shifting of attention to them. Not that he's full of rage, mind you. He's probably just as interested in them and wouldn't want to admit it so readily. 

End Of First Post, Read On For Whatever Else I Have To Write At You--->

Your character could show up inside the "Inn & Pub" at any time during that opening post. Does it really matter? No. If you happen to believe that my description of the town or the inhabitants of the building wasn't good enough, feel free to add. No radical alterations or anything, though. *hides* Anyways, the types of characters that I happen to be looking for are the types of characters that are mentioned in the notice. Go read the post. You'll see. If you can't think of anything cool enough, ask me. Making profiles is fun for me. 

Toss your profile here before posting. In fact, toss your profile to me in one of those Private Message things so I can talk to you about it first. Why not? Anybody wish to play the Woodman that I described? Why not? Give him a name and have fun. I'll probably bring in some unnamed grunt-typed Woodman characters that Trahald will hire sometime before you leave the town anyways. 

Characters that would be appreciated ---> Woodmen who are bored with average Joe Woodman life, are interested in the travellers, seasoned adventurers who might have even seen my characters before, crazy as well as extreme do-gooder types who are all about finding the relics, helping the Dwarf families, loudly proclaiming the dangers of Moria (which Trahald's note understandably and conveniently forgets to mention), and constantly casting disparaging remarks in the direction of my main three characters and the quality of their morality type things. Ick. I will make one of those if noone else will, but I bet that some of you could have fun with that. *hopes that he won't have to do it* Or you could make a combination of some of those things. Toss your achingly original ideas at me. Once we get to Moria, I might request some Orc, Uruk-Hai, troll, or Warg type characters. Why not? There should be more people having fun with playing little evil types.

Why is this story called Recipe For Power? Stay tuned to find out!  Yay for the people who can already figure it out! I want you to join. Please?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 27, 2005)

My Profiles For Characters That I Have In This R. P. G. Thing (so far) --->

Name: Trahald the Tainted

Race/Sex: Southron type human/Male

Appearance: black, roving eyes that don't miss very much, black hair, black skin, pantaloons, slashed vest, bandana covering the top of his head and missing left ear, a belt holding his weapons and various potions and poisons, average height and build. Why not?

Personality: smart, tries to think about only himself, if he's nice to anybody, it's only because he thinks he has something to gain from it, he can be very flattering, harsh, condescending, or aloof, I found out that he does have some morals, but he's just too intelligent to let them get in his way most of the time. Very fun to play. Yay for weaselly people!

Weapons: usually uses a bludgeon and cutlass and potions and poisons, but has plenty of other weapons in his wagon

History: kidnapped by corsairs of Umbar at a superly young age, he mostly got to work in the kitchen of some ship with a very talented chef, he learned to be a great chef himself, also how to make potions and poisons, he tried to poison his captain, but that didn't work and got his mentor killed and his left ear chopped
off, a while later, he tried again, escaped, and killed the captain with his own cutlass, he ran away, begged, and picked pockets for a while in small towns in Gondor, hung out in bars, became a successful gambler, went north, ran into Boffin and Tolir, after a while, he acquired enough
merchandise in games of chance that he started his own traveling business, Trahald's Itinerant Armoury (and apothecary, and toyshop), travels Middle Earth looking for profits 
__________________________________________________ ___________

Name: Boffin

Race/Sex: Dwarf/Male

Appearance: defitely more fat than muscle on him, too sickeningly innocent looking to look very smart, blue eyes most often looking off into space, golden hair, long and not very neat beard, colorful clothes that might look good at a formal dinner under a not very well made coat of mail (the clothes are under that, not the dinner), has an outrageous looking helm that was only used by his ancestors in ceremonies

Personality: absent-minded, loyal, friendly to pretty much anyone, sickeningly innocent, admires elves, is embarrassed and self-conscious in front of most Dwarves. He makes me sick most of the time.

Weapons: just a mace and dagger, sorry

History: born to a rich family in the Lonely Mountain, he was given some expensive tutors, but he wasn't a very fast learner and was just embarassing the other Dwarves by being around, so he was eventually cast out of the mountain to learn some common sense, ran into an
adventuring group of elves and humans, helped them out, learned to appreciate elf type stuffs, found out that he had a talent for understanding what they had to teach, learned a few of their languages, hung out with them for a while, left to help with adventures with Tolir in the north, ran into Trahald the Tainted and makes
toys for him nowadays

Other: gots a white and gold pony named Pooftop that he got from some elves

______________________________________________________________

Name: Tolir

Race/Sex: mostly Lossoth type human/Male

Appearance: one of those huge, scary, but harmless looking type dudes, bright red skin from working with Dwarves and not having skin as resistant as their's, curly brown hair, brown eyes, very Dwarvish looking clothes, pretty good armour he made himself while
hanging out with Dwarves

Personality: definitely a follower, if he was left alone, he
wouldn't know what to do with himself, he'd have to find some place to work for someone, not very smart, not much of a personality, is usually quiet and thinking to himself, doesn't like to talk to most people, but is superly loyal. I made him to make fun of people that like playing humans in fantasy RPGs so he's supposed to be boring. I found out later that I also don't like him because he's too sad. Always reminiscing and beating
himself up about how he couldn't save the lives of loved ones. Ick. Why do I have any serious characters at all? Too boring.

Weapons: a huge war axe, and a dirk in his left boot

History: born in a small town north of the Shire where he was some kind of dumb (yet respected) guard type person, went to some Dwarves to become a blacksmith, when he was coming back to his hometown, he found that his family had been killed by trolls, after getting all kinds of revenge, he joined a group of elves and humans on some quest, ran into Boffin, they ran into Trahald the Tainted later, he is happily working for him as a bodyguard

Other: gots a horse named Fred, but he's boring, too


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 29, 2005)

Working on a profile as we speak...will join soon!


----------



## YayGollum (May 1, 2005)

Uh, huh. *speaks to the air* Hm. I wonder if I should ask a moderator to move this thing to the new sections. But then, their plans for this old R. P. G. section thing have not been divulged. I probably shouldn't stick noses into their business. I should merely wait about for them to tell me what to do.  Oh, Ick. No, I should delete this and restick it in the O. O. C. section of the new place. *waits for a few people to notice this post before it is deleted for forever*   Do you have to do that, YayGollum? Yes, I do. Go away. Okay, fine. *runs away*


----------



## YayGollum (May 7, 2005)

Ah. The thing has been moved. Why are there not hundreds of people asking to join this R. P. G. thing? This thread is in the correct section. People should be interested in playing these R. P. G. things, yes? Perhaps I should have asked for input or questions and things? But then, you people hardly ever help me out in that department. If you're waiting for me to start the R. P. G. thing, I won't. I am waiting for interested peoples to toss character profiles at me. Why make a thread if I'm not sure that I'll get anyone to play in it? Same for my other O. O. C. thread.


----------



## eleventy-one (May 16, 2005)

I'm in a free period right now so I don't have loads of time to create much of a profile yet. However, I would love to be in this. Could you use somewhat of a seasoned traveler/adventure with originally-questionable motives? I'm thinking female. Elf or mortal...can be either. Dark and tough appearance, but gradually warms up to everyone and is not evil really. Just a bit odd and solitary.

Tell me if you like.


----------



## YayGollum (May 17, 2005)

Yes, that would be welcome. Even though I have seen that type of character done thousands of times before.  But then, I happen to be achingly certain that you will do it in an original and interesting way. Toss a profile whenever you get around to it. I am thinking that I might just start this story on the weekend. Maybe the actual posting of the game will make people give it a second glance?


----------



## Ingwë (May 17, 2005)

This is interesting. I want to join.


----------



## eleventy-one (May 18, 2005)

Dude, Ingwe, you icon is AMAZING!


And I know it's an overdone character. I can always do something else. However I've done a previous character somewhat like it. Her name was Chandra. She was originally a great nobel amoung the elves with the gift of foresight. However, she had the gift of prophecy and one night it went evilly and turned against her. She then became cursed, sort of. She is now withdrawn inwardly, but also an extremely good fighter. She has some magic in her, and still the gift/curse of prophecy. If you don't mind I'd kinda like to play with her a bit and maybe get her straightened out as we move along...so you all can ask me questions about her anytime if I don't make something consistent/clear.


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2005)

Alright, Ingwe person. I shall start the story for you. Head for the From Erebor To Eldamar section. And toss some sort of profile in here. Anyways, eleventy-one person, my avatar is the greatest one on this website thing.  Wait. What was I writing about? Ah, yes. I did not intend to discourage you into not playing your original character idea for this story. I am eager to see your take on the very popular sort of character. I am guessing that by ---> I'd kinda like to play with her a bit and maybe get her straightened out as we move along... you mean that you don't have much of a profile? No large deal. Throw anything together. At least enough to give an overview of the initial vibe of the thing. I just hope that there isn't too much of crazily overpowered magic in her. *hides*


----------



## eleventy-one (May 19, 2005)

No, no crazy magic. I HATE that stuff..... so un-artistic!



Name: Chandra
Sex: female
Lives: wanderer
Age: 21 (can drink lol!)
Race: Elf
Transporation: feet and a horse/ride where she can steal one

Looks: Black hair, violet/blue eyes, pale skin, long black hair, usually in a messy bun or long pony tail down her back occasionally let loose, sculpted/sharp face, peircing eyes, long purple fingernails, usually wears: all-purpose brown leather riding boots (lace up just past ankle), pants black (not really a focal point) white/tan/black/blue loose tunic, leather belt (includes sword sheath, purse, and probably a fe misc. tools) a black cloak with purple embroydering on the edges (includes hood), chain mail armor under her tunic

Weapons/Fighting: VERY skilled fighter, has a rapier as a sword, silver hilt, also some throwing knives, good with a bow when she can find the time to string it up from her pack (for set-ups), chain mail armer under her clothes

Personality: secluded, indrawn, pretty (though that's more physical she's inwardly beautiful or used to be), confient, quick, spontanious, slightly sassy, sometimes cutting, comes off evily, determined, persistent, pushy

History: was a beautiful high noble elf and has some slight magic abilities and the gift/curse of prophecy, fighting a lot of inner battles
**history wil be updated as i become more in-tune witht he char.**


and more questions...where in relation to other main places in middle earth is this place located...what age?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 21, 2005)

What do you think of a short-but-tough once-pirate who makes no-bones about speaking her mind? Name of Jyrkah. Oh, and she has a pet monkey, annoying creature, called Rill. 

Sound workable? Would you rather have me go for the 'seems-evil-but-isn't' character?


----------



## Ingwë (May 21, 2005)

Which character I will play? May I play a character who is not in your profiles. We may create a new profile. Maybe a stranger who comes to the town and then finds the Pub. He decides to go? 
What do you think, Yay?


----------



## YayGollum (May 21, 2005)

eleventy-one person, the first post says where the story starts. A southeastern Misty Mountain Woodman town. It would definitely be in the Fourth Age. Many years after the War Of The Rings. Far enough ahead so that I wouldn't have to about any of the characters from any of the books. Some rulers of realms that need not be named might show up. Anyways, I agree with your assessment of magic. *hides*

Rosalee LuAnn person, you can go with whichever character would be the most fun for you. Why not? And you don't have to limit yourself to playing just one at a time, but oh well. Am not sure about including the monkey since that could make things a little too annoying slash silly slash unfair. *hides* Whatever you decide lady. Show up at the inn anytime, people.

Ingwe person, yes, I want you to come up with a new character. The profiles that I am tossing in here are for characters that I will play. Be original. Have fun.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 22, 2005)

I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'd just like a little explanation... how would having a pet monkey be unfair? It's just a pet, not another character--like some characters have horses, Jyrkah has a monkey.


----------



## YayGollum (May 22, 2005)

I expected that you would want an explanation. I have no problem with arguing or explaining. Especially when someone feels like messing with one of my characters.  The explanation ---> Yes, plenty of characters have horses, but it seems to me to be that many (kind of unrealistically some of the time) can easily obtain one if they need it in one of these stories. Monkeys are a bit harder to come by. Also, who knows how intelligent and well-trained this one is? If you do it correctly, the thing could be the most useful character in the game. I have no idea how original you could be at it. oh well. If it is a large deal to you, keep the animal. No offense. I hope that you can see why I mentioned fairness. Have fun with it. Even though I have never heard of monkeys existing on the continent of Middle Earth. *hides*


----------



## chrysophalax (May 26, 2005)

Name: Rohalad

Race: Mirkwood Elf

Age: 1,000 years+ (but who's counting?)

Appearance: Long, light brown hair and green eyes. 6' tall with well-developed limbs from riding and training a breed of Elf ponies he himself bred down from horses of the plains of Rohan. He wears dark-coloured tunics, leather breeches and calf-length boots. He carries a bow mostly for show, as he'd rather use his fists in a fight.

Personality: He tends to become very focussed on whatever interest catches his attention at the time. He spent 800 years alone on his pony-breeding project. He is calm, generally light-hearted, always curious about new people and very fond of good wine...VERY fond!


----------



## Ingwë (May 26, 2005)

Yay, I will come to the Inn, I will talk to the organizators and I will leave the town. I will meet you later near Moria. 

But which gate we will use?

Name: Alanon

Race/Sex: Human/Male

Appearance: Brown hair, brown eyes, almost 2 metres tall, light skin, Elvish looking clothes, pretty good armour he made himself while hanging out with Dwarves

Personality: He is a leader, he loves being alone but also work with other persons, usually quiet and thinking to himself, doesn't like to talk to most people, superly loyal. Loves his friends
Weapons: a huge war axe, and a dirk in his left boot

History: Born in Ithilien. He loves lore but is also a fighter  He loves wandering and that's why he left his home. 

Wearpons: Sword


----------



## YayGollum (May 26, 2005)

Good. Was wondering where people went. Should probably toss P. M. things at them. Anyways, we'd be heading through the east gate, as far as I know. Does it matter?


----------



## Ingwë (May 27, 2005)

> Good. Was wondering where people went. Should probably toss P. M. things at them. Anyways, we'd be heading through the east gate, as far as I know. *Does it matter? *



Yes, because I want to know where I will meet you.


----------



## YayGollum (May 27, 2005)

Ah, yes. Got it. *looks at the people who should be taking part, checks back to see if he mentioned that the story thread was up yet, then decides to toss some P. M. things at people* You can start at any time.


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 7, 2005)

finally got around to haveing time to post for real and cant find the thread????


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2005)

Here you go. It is not that hard to find, but oh well.  Have fun, people. http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17505


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

I have just started the thread. I hope you will post there, too. My post is short because I don't have enough time but after a week I will have.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 13, 2005)

Could i join, i am thinking about a huntsman, desended from the dunadain but hates large cities, tries to get away from everyone and see's this as a thing to pass the time. Has some people issues names Aramanth, that name had a meaning but i forgot it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 9, 2005)

Am making a profile...'tis okay?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 9, 2005)

Hm? Is it okay for you to write a profile type thing to mayhaps employ in the staggeringly enjoyable story known only as Recipe For Power? Sure, why not? Can I stop you? *thinks about it* No, I guess not. Have fun, person.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

I shall be the first then I guess, any race, class, ability requirements you would like?


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

*Name:* Aiden

*Race:* Human, Woodsman

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 17

*Skills/Abilities:* Aiden has skills that involve the forest, plains, and general wilderness including lakes and streams. He possesses survival skills in these terrains including foraging for food, water, and limited medicinal remedies. He can identify many plants, animals, and types of tracks. He is an accomplished hunter with a Journeyman's skill in skinning and tanning hides and leathers. He is also proficient at shaping wood with a knife. Which he does often when he is idle. He has learned how to use a shortbow, a sharp knife, and a handaxe to decent ability. He has never had to defend himself nor has he ever killed another human. He is very good at stalking and hiding as well in wilderness terrains. He does not know how to read or write or count. He knows only the common tongue. 

*Personality:* Aiden is very young at 17 years old. He knows what he knows but does not have experience at conveying to others what he knows and often will stay silent even though he knows he could help in some way. This tends to give others a sense that he is very quiet. If he is not asked, he will not offer information unless he feels that it is a dire situation where someone could get hurt. He has never met an elf, an orc, a Hobbit, and only a very small handful of dwarves. He is not worldly and very down to earth in all things. He mourns silently for his young wife, who died during the past winter. 

*Appearance:* Aiden is very young and barely grows facial hair. He has longer, brown, wavy hair and wears a hide headband around his head. His skin is rather tanned and he has dark brown eyes. his youthful, strong appearance could be considered remotely attractive to the right sort. He wears natural, well-worn natural hides and leathers, all hand-made. He has hide moccasins on his feet. His shortbow is also hand-made as well as his arrows. His knife and axe however, are of a very good make and have always served him well. 

*Backstory:* Aiden has lived his entire life out in the sticks. His fathers trade was a tanner and as such, Aiden has benefitted from such knowledge. The small trade business is a tough one and has kept Aiden and his brother busy Hunting the animals of the forest for good furs and their hides. Their diets consisted of mainly meats and fish, and some vegetables. Many generations of his family have lived in this same area and in this manner. He married just over a year ago. Her name was Larla and he loved her very much. She caught sick this past winter while she was pregnant and died. Because of this, Aiden has become dangerous to himself and others around him. He takes unnecessary risks and yearns for adventure or anything that will take him away from his home.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you all know I'm thinking about it. In fact, this might be a good place for me to unleash someone that I've been working on for a while. We shall see. 

It look like the story never got very far, is there anything one might know about where one ought to start? I'll go read some more and go back over it a bit but you all got an invitation that I missed dew to having been talking to Yay himself as he was writing whatever letter it was that he said he was going to send out... 

Want someone with a tad bit of a singing voice? She has naturally good lungs and one might even say she's gifted at hitting those long hight notes... *we need a mischievous grin smily* this is only sorta close-> 

-------(edit)
Yeah yeah, I know. She's going to be something that bends the rules of the books a bit... but I WILL WRITE HER! _She will be what I make her!_ mwhahaha!


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

Bah! Keep her honest...its all about "how" you rp her not about her abilities.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah, I know.  I'm just playin. 

I've been reading through whatever I can find on 'her kind' and think I will have to bend some of the rules a bit. Not badly, just so that I can let her be who she is. 

Actually I'm not that far from being done with her profile. Just playing with it and filling it out a bit more as I get to know her. This'll be interesting.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

Is not this --->  a pretty mischievous grin thing? The one that you used, AraCelebEarwen person is mostly for thinking that you are superly cool at the moment. oh well. Let me see here. For suggestions on the sorts of characters that I happen to be looking for, check out the first post of this thread. You people can start posting in the R. P. G. thread anytime. ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17505 Ignore the posts of the other people, since that happened a while ago, and they are gone. Maybe not the Ingwe dude, though. Shall go find out. Pretty much any profile is good to use at the beginning. I'll figure it out. But later on, I will ask if people wish to play other things in addition to their initial characters. *hides*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 10, 2005)

*is not a huge RPG-er* 

Um...

*Name*: Maya 
*Race*: Human
*Age*: 19

_Abilities_: Best in forested areas; is a decent tracker. Carries and can use a longbow well, and a sword marginally. Carries a long knife, and can fight with it. Is a good hunter, and a fantastic climber. Is very small and sneaky. Excellent rider, good runner. Speaks only the common tongue, and can read and write a little.
_
Personality_: Quiet, but is a pretty good leader if pressed. Dislikes confrontations, music, and small children. Likes things to be straightforward. Has never killed anyone out of malice, but gave a mercy death to her father after he was wounded.

_Appearance_: Short (5' 3"-ish), skinny, with shoulder-length reddish brown hair. Has pale skin and grey eyes. Wears simple, rough-woven clothes and her father's elderly leather boots. Carries a long knife of Gondorian make (inherited from her grandfather), made her bow herself.

_History_: Born in Rohan. Had two brothers and one sister: her sister died in childbirth last year and one brother lives in Edoras, several days away. Lived with her father and her mother until a few months ago, when bandits raided the house, killed her mother, and wounded her father. She mercy-killed her father, then ran away from the house before her brother came back. She took her horse, Theon, but he broke a leg when she crossed a river carelessly and she had to kill him too. Has walked ever since; she is stopping here to sleep, and maybe look for a job.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

*Expect this to be added to and changed slightly as we go.*

name: Tala
sex: female
race: born human, but was turned werewolf (see backstory)
position: traveler
age: at best guess, somewhere between 19 and 29. it isn't something she thinks about any longer. 

Appearance: Looks to be nothing more then a commoner except in a few details that one might pick out. Shoulder length black hair; gray-brown eyes; very slightly pointed ears; nearly normal canine teeth (just longer then most). About five foot nine and well built. There is not much that one would really remember about her if they saw her in passing, to most she simply blends into the background. Doesn't looks very young but does not at all aper very old.

Just before and after a full moon, her black hair shows slightly grayer streaks and her eyes take on a wild gleam that she has little control over. The nights of a full moon, one would (if they ever caught sight of her) see a larger then normal wolf. Black-gray coat and silver-brown eyes but it's the hauntingly different howl and actions that mark the wolf as not being just another forest creature. 

Dress: Men’s pants; loosely fitted shirts; a long green sash; half-calf boots of a darkened leather. Mostly staying in dark colors, blacks, browns and grays mainly but also some greens. A string of small silver beads has been stitched along the outside of the collar on her favorite shirts, placed so they don’t touch her skin but almost could.

Personality: Quiet at times; edgy around some people; knows what kindness is but never expects to see it; loner, but not necessarily by choice; prefers to stay cool minded, especially when things get tough. 

In changed form, the human part of her mind is forced aside by the wolf. Only about as much aware of her actions as one would be after waking from a dream. Still weaker then the werewolf, the human blood is true to her and can, at times, hold some of the woman's recognition of others and be able to let her think as something besides the beast. Think of her as a pet, and you're dead wrong. But see what hides behind her eyes and you may yet find something worth reaching for. 

Likes: Meat; good red wine or ale; being outside; fresh air and clean clothes; good company that knows when to leave her alone; fingering the strand of beads at her neckline as the touch of silver on her skin has a rather electric like effect on her. 

Dislikes: Crowded rooms; loud people and places; being seen during a full moon; whiners; chains... 

Skills/Abilities: She has taught herself how to sing, only really knowing songs that she has come up with and bits from a few of the places she has been. Skilled in fighting, she would still rather stay out of one if it can be helped. Not exactly gifted but knows a enough about healing as she mostly will not, and at times can not, seek help from others.

Items: Shoulder bag; a few pieces of dried meat; a loaf and a half of slightly stale bread; packs of herbs, both for food and medicinal purposes; a small pack of rags; lock-picks... It's not a big pack, but there's a fine bit that can be put in it.

Weapons: A set of daggers when not teeth and claws.

Loyalties: Hard earned and not taken lightly.

Backstory: Treasa has been wandering around the woods for some time now. The latest full moon having brought her deeper into the land then had been planed; she’s almost glad she has no set path to follow as she is far from where she had been. It's been a long time since she has had a good drink and has now found herself in a little woodman's town.

Many things have happened in her hard life, but she has managed to stay out of most things that would have been heard about. She can fight and will if needed, however she knows that some might see what she is if she were to get involved in a confrontation. A werewolf is not something most want around, even she doesn't like what she is. This is part of why she can be found playing, almost fondly at times, with a coin, the string of beads or other bits of silver. Too much silver (a well placed dagger, chains clasped against her skin or powder mixed in a drink being some more or less random examples) causes her great pain. Much more or for a longer amount of time, and it could slowly kill her. Able to sense when it's close, she can either obtain it or avoid it as needed. 

Born to two commoners, a little farm on the edge of a wood had been her home of sixteen years. There had been stories of things going missing but she had a strong will even then and refused to believe the warnings as she loved to play among the trees. 

The scars that the wolf had left her with have never healed. Slightly sunken patches of lighter colored shin show where the creatures fangs sunk into her upper arm. Wanting to forget, the memories were stuffed down deeply and locked away as her eyes turned and she never looked back to what had been.

The years since she was attacked have changed her appearance little but for the shadows of a hard life that can close across her face. Always having been taken for being older then was true, now the years are more fitting to the tired but alert eyes and light lines that trace along her forehead. Now to see her, she would seem a woman of a graceful forty instead of the twenty something she may be. 

-----

It seems that her story has raised a few questions. Really, there is a time that things are better let alone for later. If it's important, you will find out a little more as we go.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

What, Dar? Can't you see how interesting she could be? 

She can join the hunt, but she will make a few requests that would be set aside at their own folly. Does she surprise you so much? Need she be changed so badly? She is mine. I would like her to fit into the story but I am trying something new.

or are you referring to the spelling and grammar that I know needs worked on?


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

Whatever you want, we will make it work. Not my call anyway.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

I thank you people for your profiles and interest. Anyways, I see no achingly large problems with the AraCelebEarwen person's profile. Besides a bit of information that was left out probably just because the person hasn't thought of it yet or doesn't think that thinking of it ever would be especially relevant, it looks like it could be fun. Werewolves existed in Tolkien type stories, at least.


----------



## Ingwë (Nov 14, 2005)

It seems that we'll play the game  Well, I'm too busy now but I hope I'll have enough time after a week so we'll play together. 
See ya in the thread


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 14, 2005)

Cool. I hope to have these people heading in your direction by that time.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 18, 2006)

Name: Majimaune Leganimdok.

Sex/Race: Human male. 

Age: 29. 

Family: Son of a rich family of a land south of Middle-Earth. 

Apperance: Cold grey eyes it is very hard to tell what is behind them, long dark hair, a scare on his face running from left cheek to chin, tanned skin, usually wears a long flowing cloak, has only four fingers on one hand. 

Personality: Outgoing, likes to travel, has an air about him like no one can bring him down. 

Weapons: Long sword and several throwing dagers. 

Talents/Skills:Was taught by the Rangersof the North all these things good with a bow, can make a fire from almost nothing, can tough the cold through the long winters. He has travelled sinse he was but 15 and knows the ways of the world and what is poison to eat and where many good places to lie for a rest are. Knows where some of the good bars and inns lie and where the best drink is. He is very hard to track. 

_______ 
(That better Yay)


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 18, 2006)

Read my Private Message thing to you, Majimaune person. Everyone else, have fun, I guess.  *looks for all of those other people that he tossed Private Message things at* Where are all of the new profiles and posts that I have been looking for? *twiddles fingers*


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 28, 2006)

I finally remembered to do this. Thanks for the invite Yay.

Name: Sid

Sex: Male

Race: Easterling

Appearance: Wears neat, clean, and well cared for armor of the standard Easterling infantry. He has long black hair and, somehow, green eyes. His bearing is that of a wealthy nobleman, however he is impressivle caring and generous and loves helping people in need. Bleh!

Weapons: A halbard and a scimitar

Personality: Your typical benevolent goodie-goodie-fruity-poo that likes helping people, caring, sharing, and being a protector of righteousness. Ugh! He is also a bit of a comedian and loves making people laugh.

History: He once helped a village of Easterlings fend off an attack from some bandits and saved many lives. There was also an incident in which he saved a young child from drowning in a river. He has also never gone to war.

__________
This is gonna be a challenge!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah. Another to join the ranks is it? *raises eyebrow* Very well then.

*snicker* Hey Rai! Welcome aboard. 

I can't seem to get anything through to ya man... What gives? You _were_ expecting a reply, were you not? *confused and getting frustrated*


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 28, 2006)

A pity you don't have AIM (which I finally got fixed) or ICQ. It's ok though.

I'll be assuming the role of the morally-right comic releif guy.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, but I might say 'pity' to those not having something such as yahoo or MSN... It's alright though. Really though, what's up with sending and receiving a P.M. around here?!?

Good, I think we could use a little entertainment around the place. You might think to watch what you poke fun at though.  Some may not like it so much...


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 28, 2006)

*Points to the disgusting "Morraly-right" statement*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

*snaps mouth shut* *mumbles something that can be almost taken as, 'alright, fine, never-mind. I wasn't meaning nothin' anyways.' or something such as all that*

Funny-guy. Good. Might be needed. No prob.

*slinks off to pound her computer into working; or little bits, whichever feels better*


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 7, 2006)

Hm. I guess that this particular R. P. G. thing doesn't show off some of my more humor-oriented characters. But then, people are usually entertained by some of my strange reactions to situations. I am not the type to attempt especially blatant humor. Where is that Wraithguard person's character, beside the way that I happen to be treading, at least at the moment? Such a thing could be found adventuring about in the Misty Mountains, as the group makes its way through them. But then, many prefer to simply skip past the journeying bits of these R. P. G. type things, to get back to the more actiony bits. Not I, since they allow for more character interaction, but whatever you people's preferences on that happen to be.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 8, 2006)

We could jump around in the journeying so that we can still interact and yet it doesnt have what good be potentially boring (hopefully not) journey.


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 8, 2006)

I can procrastinate no longer. I will post as soon as possible but I'm on a heck of a tight schedule. Do not be concered with waiting for me.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 26, 2006)

The esteemed YayGollum has given me leave to appear in this game, so hear I am! For those of you who don't remember me, I've been in a few of the RPG kinda things and I look forward to wreaking havoc once again! *stretches claws*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 2, 2006)

I really wasn't going to leave ya know...  Yay could tell ya that, but I'd rather he didn't just so it'll be that much more evil.  

Spekin' a wish... Yay? You still want to get them moved on a ways? Might be a good time. You might say 'the board is set' as to where everyone is headed. Might we continue?

oh. If you're wondering about him, I'm afraid Daranavo appears to have been having a hard time getting back to the story. I could try to hunt him down though...? Drag the poor boy back from the woods he seems to have gotten himself lost in. *slightly mischievous hunter's smile* hehehe


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 2, 2006)

Please! I've been waiting for the darn sun to rise for days now!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 4, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> Please! I've been waiting for the darn sun to rise for days now!


Yeah I know and I can't do anything really until it does.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 4, 2006)

There you go. A bit to profess that things are moving along. A chance for some evil elf to show up and for characters to make relationships. I am pure evil for neglecting things. It was a bunch of ---> "Hm? Oh, yeah. That thread that gets really good, later. I'll post in it tomorrow."


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 13, 2006)

I will not be rejoining the story. Thank you.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 14, 2006)

Daranavo said:


> I will not be rejoining the story. Thank you.



Aww.  I hope everything's going alright for you in Real Life.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 15, 2006)

Hm. You're welcome? oh well. Have fun, then? *scurries away to fix his story*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 15, 2006)

erm... Well it was nice havin ya with us Dar. Sorry... *nods a bow* And thank you as well.

Alright... um... oh! Oh yeah. I'm just going to keep Talla hunting after that 'thing' tell I fell like I have a better set up or something. Yay? You want to figure out how that should work? You said anything about what roll she's to play? *slightly evil grin* I would kind of like to better move things in that direction.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 28, 2006)

Is this RPG thing still going or what? I think it would be good if it did, it was left in a strange place there.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 31, 2006)

Hm. Whoops. Although I have no problem with joining many stories at once, I usually get pretty caught up on only one of my own at a time. oh well. I see no reason for why this thing couldn't continue. I'll look around and toss a few Private Message things to see what happened to the writers.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok cool. I look forward to it if it starts up again.


----------

